# Transporting bees - Netting



## BeeSummey208 (Nov 23, 2013)

What type of netting do you recommend for covering 50 hives on a stand flatbed truck. If anyone can help me out and point me in the right direction it is very much appreciated. Blair


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

you can buy shade cloth at 65% or above. green house suppliers will make any size you need. harbor freight carries one called a mesh tarp. also tractor supply carries one in stock. Its cheapest to get one the right width and if necessary more can be overlapped as needed. to have one made is the highest priced. two or three overlapped is you best bet as sections can be replaced.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure you probably that about this already but for only 50 hives you may consider using metal screen across the landing board and duck tape for any holes. It makes loading them nice if your doing it by hand.


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

how far are you going? Can you load them up the night before and get going early if it's not too far?


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

beesohappy said:


> I'm sure you probably that about this already but for only 50 hives you may consider using metal screen across the landing board and duck tape for any holes. It makes loading them nice if your doing it by hand.


Some states require a covered load. Particularly when moving bees during daytime. Nets are also really good for peace of mind for the drivers around you, especially in traffic. Nets also work really well to help keep your comb covered to cut down on robbing. Personally, I think nets are well worth the investment an you will find a hundred ways to use them. 

As mentioned, harbor freight sells mesh tarps. I think the biggest they have is a 12x20 but I cannot remember. They have a pretty good price. We just moved 56 hives stacked two high (hand loaded) and used a few harbor freight nets. I had bought the nets pre-truck so they were smaller than ideal, but several sections covered the load pretty well. 

As mentioned, you can get just about any size from greenhouse suppliers (shadecloth). You might be able to save some pennies by getting it unfinished, with no trim or grommets. 
Good luck on your search


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

You realy need to be carful when useing wire screens in the entrance. The bees can get hot and plug the sceen and sufficate the hole load.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

These guys can make you any size net you want. A 50 hive net won't cost that much and these people are very nice and easy to work with. I had my net within a week after ordering. http://www.meyerhoneyfarms.com/nets.html


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's a video that I found informative starting around 4:37 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEbBZjrUTnY


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Crabo said:


> how far are you going? Can you load them up the night before and get going early if it's not too far?


That's the same technique I use at least for now on my 28' truck.


----------

